# Favorite cheat meal? Recipes?



## Caretaker (Sep 28, 2010)

Normally I try to eat clean, basic food. Steak, chicken, veggies, etc. But a few times a year(birthday coming up, Mmmmmm) I have a dish my family has been making for a long time. It`s pretty basic but must be terrible for you.
Fry a 1/2 pound of bacon ans set aside.
Fry 4 large Vidalia onions, diced very small and set aside.
Cook 1(or more) pounds of spirel(twists) pasta.
In a large baking pan, combine the pasta, 2 16 oz cans of crushed tomatoes, the onions and a large wedge of Extra sharp cheddar cheese(in chunks. Keep enough cheese to cover the top of this dish.
Cover the top with cheddar and strips of bacon. Cover the bacon with seasoned bread crumbs and bake at 350 for 30 minutes or so. Everything is cooked, it just has to melt together.
This is the basic recipe. You can add garlic, hot peppers, whatever. 

This has very little place in a bodybuilding diet except for maybe an all out bulk. Nothing really too bad but all that bacon and cheese, LOL.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)

Go to Taco Bell

Order Chalupa

Eat Chalupa


----------



## suprfast (Sep 28, 2010)

if it fits in your daily macros there is no cheating.  

A cheat meal for me is going to a seafood buffer and cleaning them out.


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 28, 2010)

suprfast said:


> if it fits in your daily macros there is no cheating.
> 
> A cheat meal for me is going to a seafood buffer and cleaning them out.


 Agreed, but I usually go overboard. We make 2 pans of this. One for dinner and one for me. Probably would not fit into a day`s macros.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 28, 2010)

there are two ways around this(okay three, but since we are talking about cheat meals I will leave the option "do not eat it" out.)

1)subtract extra calories per day and use them as a bank for this day.  then at the end of the week you will probably break even or slightly above.

2) Just eat it and not worry about it.  it is not the occasional meal that kills peoples diets, it is the every day lack of diet that kills diets.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 28, 2010)

by the way, I am calling BS on NJ.  With all that bacon and cheese I would have guessed alabama or something.  That is a southern meal heart attack waiting to happen.  

Check this out if you want a cheat meal with bacon
Bacon Explosion: The BBQ Sausage Recipe of all Recipes


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 28, 2010)

suprfast said:


> by the way, I am calling BS on NJ. With all that bacon and cheese I would have guessed alabama or something. That is a southern meal heart attack waiting to happen.
> 
> Check this out if you want a cheat meal with bacon
> Bacon Explosion: The BBQ Sausage Recipe of all Recipes


 
 Nope. Jersey born and bred. I know/been to 90% of all the locations on the Sopranos. LOL But no one ever knows where I`m from if I travel. No "Joisy" accent. Everyone guesses Midwest, Nevada and Pacific Northwest. I guess those regions have no accents either.


----------



## Hoglander (Sep 28, 2010)

suprfast said:


> if it fits in your daily macros there is no cheating.
> 
> A cheat meal for me is going to a seafood buffer and cleaning them out.



I need more carbohydrates in my personal macros. I really think I'm not normal but I'm OK with that. However, I think the cutting edge of anabolic nutrition is more carbs. I've done well for myself in a day if I've had 12 beers for carbs. The rest of my diet is meat and salad. That's a REALLY big diverse salad beside really big beef and or fish. Poultry is poultry. 

Meat, uncooked veggies and beer. No process foods unless you get behind in calories, IMHO. It happens so you do what you have to do. 

I don't advocate this for you normals. I just want to rub cheese cake and beer all over myself when I'm hungry. Instead I shove it in me. True story


----------



## suprfast (Sep 28, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> I need more carbohydrates in my personal macros. I really think I'm not normal but I'm OK with that. However, I think the cutting edge of anabolic nutrition is more carbs. I've done well for myself in a day if I've had 12 beers for carbs. The rest of my diet is meat and salad. That's a REALLY big diverse salad beside really big beef and or fish. Poultry is poultry.
> 
> Meat, uncooked veggies and beer. No process foods unless you get behind in calories, IMHO. It happens so you do what you have to do.
> 
> I don't advocate this for you normals. I just want to rub cheese cake and beer all over myself when I'm hungry. Instead I shove it in me. True story



I like cheesecake and now request pics of the rubbing on body process.


----------



## danzik17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hard to pin point a favorite.


Onion and Peppers Pizza
Giant Burrito with a Chorizo/Mozzarella Arepa
Chicken Vindaloo with naan (and lots of it)

Those are just a few.


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 28, 2010)

okay, this monday is a cheat meal, and I am daring to taste, for only one fork of red velvet cheesecake.  So, I am off to the Cheesecake factory  in SF for a special dinner. 

Oh, the reese peanut butter cheesecake, looks like 1,000 lbs addition.


p.s. I heard that the whole piece of cheesecake is 1,100 calories.

so, with my past use of less calories, you know...I won't go there


----------



## unclem (Sep 28, 2010)

i set my alarm and eat 3 yogurts. and pb 4 tbspls full. 7th meal.


----------



## cyan (Sep 29, 2010)

suprfast said:


> if it fits in your daily macros there is no cheating.
> 
> A cheat meal for me is going to a seafood buffer and cleaning them out.


 Agreed .


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Sep 29, 2010)

we call that bacon exp a fatty down south and we throw em on the smoker.......fuckin awsome


----------



## suprfast (Sep 29, 2010)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> we call that bacon exp a fatty down south and we throw em on the smoker.......fuckin awsome



I call them fatties too.  Try explaining a fatty to a bunch of guys as a food.

Cheeseburger fatty sounds good right now.
kris


----------



## Phineas (Sep 29, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Check this out if you want a cheat meal with bacon
> Bacon Explosion: The BBQ Sausage Recipe of all Recipes



Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 29, 2010)

fresh fried catfish or shrimp,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 1, 2010)

This is to me a total cheat meal as it is a recipe.  If and when I induce "BEEF" this is one that always leave me very happy, the other is one that is with Shrimp and always a plus.  The sauce alone is a CHEAT!!! (shrimp Flamingo)

*STEAK AU POIVRE (BLACK PEPPER STEAK)*

sirloin steak
peppercorns
dry white wine
brandy(optional) 
cooking oil
watercress

1. Wipe with a damp cloth: a 1 3/4-inch sirloin steak (3 lbs). Dry carefully. 

2. Coarsely crush: 2 tablespoon peppercorns. (Use a mortar and pestle or a
wooden bowl and a potato masher.)

3. Pound crushed pepper into both sides of the steak, smacking it in with flat side of a cleaver or the potato masher. Steak should be quite thickly covered. Let stand for 2 hours.

4. In a heavy skillet heat: 1 tablespoon butter and 1 teaspoon cooking oil (This mixutre can get hotter without burning than butter alone.)

5. Over high heat sear steak quickly on both sides. Cook 5 minutes on each side.

6. Remove steak to a hot platter.

7. Stir into pan: 2/3 cup dry white wine and 1 tablespoon brand (optional). Boil wine rapidly for 2 minutes, scraping up brown meat drippings at bottom of pan. 

8. Remove from heat and swirl in 2 tablelspoon of butter.

Strain the sauce over the steak (or don't strain if you want the loose bits of pepper too.) and garnish with watercress)


*SCAMPI FLAMINGO (SHRIMP IN SHERRY CREAM SAUCE)*

butter
onion
celery
carrot
thyme
large shrimp
cognac
cream
milk
sherry 
be'chamel sauce
salt
rice
lemon

1. In skillet heat; 1/2 cup butter. Add; 1 medium onion, minced, 1 stalk celery, finely chopped, 1 carrot, finely chopped, and 1/5 teaspoon thyme. Cook for 10 minutes, or until vegetables are tender and lightly browned.

2. Add: 2 lbs large shrimp in their shells and cook for 10 minutes until most of the liquid has evaporated. Stir frequently and be careful that the vegetables do not burn.

3. Add: 1/4 cup cognac, ignite, and let the flame burn out Remove shrimp, cool slightly, then remove shells and intestinal veins.

4. Add to skillet; 1 1/2 cups cream, 1/2 milk, 1/3 cup sherry, and 1/2 cup be'chamel sauce. Simmer for 10 minutes, or until sauce is the consistency of heavy cream. Add: 1/2 teaspoon salt and 1 teaspoon lemon juice. Replace shrimp and heat for 5 minutes.


Be'chamel Sauce:

IN AN ELECTRIC BLENDER ADD:
1/4 cup butter
2 cups hot milk
6 tablespoons flour
1/4 tsp. salt 
1/4 tsp. pepper

Cover container and turn motor on low speed. When blades have reached full momentum, switch motor to high and blend for 30 seconds.

Pour sauce into a double boiler and cook over simmering water for 15 minutes, stirring occasionally


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 1, 2010)

here is some from Kathy's board that I write for:

AUTUMN CHEESECAKE 
MAKES 12 SERVINGS 
Crust: 
1 cup macadamia nuts (about 4 oz) 
2 tablespoons granulated sugar 
1 1/2 tablespoons firmly packed dark brown sugar 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice 

Cake: 
1/2 cup golden raisins 
1/4 cup dark rum or rum extract 
1/4 cup orange juice 
3 oz Cream cheese, softened 
1 3/4 cup part-skim ricotta cheese 
1/4 cup vanilla yogurt 
3/4 cup granulated sugar 
3 large eggs, seperated 
2 teaspoons grated lemon zest 
1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
1/8 tsp. salt 
1/2 cup dried apricots, diced 


GARNISH: 
Chopped macadamia nuts(optional) 

1. Preheat oven to 325F. Grease bottom annd sides of a 9-inch springform pan. 

2. To prepare crust, in a food processor fitted with the metal blade, combine nuts, granulated sugar, brown sugar cinnamon, and allspice. Process until finely ground. Press evenly into bottowm and up sides of prepared pan. 

3. To prepare cake, in a saucepan, mix together raisins, rum, and orange juice. Cook over low heat for 5 minutes. Remove from heat; let stand, convered, for 30 minutes. Drain raisins; reserve 2 tablepoons of liquid. 

4. Beat cream cheese at medium spped until smooth, 2 minutes. Add ricotta cheese and yogurt; beat until smooth, 5 minutes. Add sugar, egg yolks, reserved liquid, and lemon zest; beat until smooth, 3 minutes. 

5. At low speed, beat in flour and salt until smooth, 1 to 2 minutes. Stir in raisins and apricots. 

6. Using clean beaters, beat egg whites at high speed until stiff, but not dry, peaks form. Gently fold egg whites into cream cheese mixture. Pour batter gently into prepared pan; smooth top. Place on a baking sheet. 

7. Bake cake until edges are light golden brown and slightly puffed, 50 to 60 minutes. 

8. Turn off oven. Let cake stand in oven with door slightly open for 1 hours. Transfer pan to wire rack to cool slightly. While cake is still warm, gently run a knife around edges of pan. When cool carefully remove sides of pan. 

9. Chill cake for at least 2 hours. Remove from the refrigerator 20 minutes before serving. 

Garnish with nuts. 

*ITALIAN CREAM CAKE


Ingredients:*
1/2 c Butter, softened
1/2 c Shortening
2 c Sugar
5 Egg yolks
2 c Flour
1 ts Baking soda
1 c Buttermilk
1 ts Vanilla
1 cn 3 oz coconut
1 c Chopped walnuts
5 Egg whites, stiffly beaten
8 oz Cream cheese, softened
1/2 c Butter, softened
1 lb Confectioners sugar
1 ts Vanilla
1/2 c Chopped walnuts

*1. *Cream 1/2 c butter, shortening, and sugar in a mixing bowl until light and fluffy. Add egg yolks; beat well. 2. Mix flour and baking soda together. Add to batter mixture alternately with buttermilk and 1 tsp vanilla, beating well after each addition. 3. Stir in coconut and 1 cup walnuts. Fold in egg whites. 4. Pour into 3 greased and floured 9 inch cake pans. Bake at 350F for 25 minutes, or until layers test done. Cool in pans for several minutes. Remove to wire racks to cool completely. 5. Combine cream cheese and 1/2 cup butter in mixing bowl; beat well. Add confectioners sugar and 1 tsp vanilla; mix well. Stir in 1/2 cup chopped walnuts. 6. Spread between layers and over top and side of cooled cake. Chill in refrigerator. Cake will be easier to cut if stored in refrigerator for 24 hours. *Calories per serving: 661*


----------



## MDR (Oct 1, 2010)

Extra-Large Sausage and Pepperoni w/ onions


----------



## cyan (Oct 13, 2010)

agreed.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 13, 2010)

all you can eat smoked bbq ribs


----------



## awhites1 (Oct 13, 2010)

sometimes i eat underwear from women that i find in the trash can. thats an extra 30 mins on the treadmill


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 13, 2010)

Open three musketeers bar wrapper and shove in face. repeat as necessary.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 13, 2010)

Extra cheese and pepperoni, sprinkled with Red Hot!


----------



## assassin (Oct 15, 2010)

Burger King .. Cheese Lovers Pizza...


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 17, 2010)

Welp, I can see we've a complete difference in our choices for food, but did think this is indeed a nice Italian recipe that might be devoured by those who make it.

Italian Gravy 
Serves 8 to 10

Most sausage has enough seasoning to make extra salt unnecessary. The hearty sauce makes a meal when paired with 2 pounds of rigatoni, ziti, or penne. 

1 tablespoon vegetable oil 
1 pound sweet Italian sausage 
1 pound hot Italian sausage 
2 onions , chopped medium 
12 garlic cloves, minced 
2 teaspoons dried oregano 
1 (6-ounce) can tomato paste 
1/2 cup dry red wine 
1 (28-ounce) can diced tomatoes, drained 
1 (28-ounce) can tomato sauce 
2 pounds bone-in country-style spareribs , trimmed of excess fat 
1 1/2 pounds flank steak 
3 tablespoons chopped fresh basil 
Pepper 

1. Heat oil in Dutch oven over medium-high heat until just smoking. Add sweet sausage and cook until well browned and fat begins to render, about 8 minutes. Using slotted spoon, transfer sausage to paper towel-lined plate to drain, then place in slow-cooker insert. Repeat with hot sausage. 

2. Cook onions in sausage fat over medium heat until well browned, about 6 minutes. Stir in garlic and oregano and cook until fragrant, about 1 minute. Add tomato paste and cook until paste begins to brown, about 5 minutes. Stir in wine and simmer, scraping browned bits from pan bottom with wooden spoon, until wine is reduced, about 3 minutes. Transfer to slow-cooker insert and stir in diced tomatoes and tomato sauce. 

3. Submerge spareribs and flank steak in sauce in slow-cooker insert. Set slow cooker on low, cover, and cook until meat is tender, 8 to 10 hours. (Alternatively, cook on high for 4 to 5 hours.)

4. About 30 minutes before serving, transfer sausages, ribs, and flank steak to baking sheet and set aside until cool enough to handle. Shred ribs and flank steak into small pieces, discarding excess fat and bones; slice sausages in half crosswise. Use wide spoon to skim fat off surface, then stir sausages and shredded meat back into sauce. Stir in basil and season with pepper. Serve. (Leftover gravy can be stored in airtight container in refrigerator for up to 3 days.)

Make Ahead: The recipe can be prepared through step 2 up to 2 days in advance. After reducing the wine in step 2, add the diced tomatoes, tomato sauce, and browned sausages to the Dutch oven and simmer over medium-low heat until the sausages are cooked through, about 12 minutes. Refrigerate the sausage and sauce mixture in an airtight container until ready to use. When ready to cook the gravy, warm the sauce and the sausages together over medium heat until heated through and transfer to slow-cooker insert. Proceed with step 3.


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 17, 2010)

another one from my other forum

CRUSTED BEEF TENDERLOIN
SEVES 6
1 BEEF TENDERLOIN CENTERCUT CHATEAUBRIAND
(ABOUT 2 LBS), TRIMMED OF FAT AND SILVER SKIN 
KOSHER SALT 
3 TBSP PANKO BREAD CRUMBS
1 C PLUS 2 TSP VEGETABLE OIL
1 ¼ TSP GR. BLACK PEPPER
1 SM SHALLOT, MINCED (ABOUT 1 ½ TBSP)
2 MED GARLIC CLOVES, MINCED OR PRESSED THROUGH GARLIC PRESS (ABOUT 2 TSP)
¼ C WELL DRAINED PREPARED HORSERADISH
2 TBSP MINCED FRESH PARSLEY LEAVES
½ TSP MINCED FRESH TYME LEAVES
1 SM RUSSET POTATO ( ABOUT 6 OZ) PEELED AND GRATED ON LARGE HOLES OF BOX GRATER
1 ½ TSP MAYONNAISE
1 ½ DIJON MUSTARD
½ TSP PWDER GELATIN 

1. Sprinkle roast with 1 tbsp salt, cover with plastic wrap, and let stand at room temp 1 hour or refrigerate for up to 24 hours. Adjust oven hour or refrigerate for up to 24 hours. Adjust oven rack to middle position and heat oven to 400 degrees.
Toss bread crumbs with 2 tsp oil, ¼ tsp salt, and ¼ tsp pepper in 10 inch nonstick. Cook over medium med heat, stirring frequently until deep golden brown, 3 to 5 minutes. Transfer to rimmed baking seet and cool to room temperature (wipe out skillet) Once cool, toss bead crumbs with shallot, garlic, 2 tbsp horseradish, parsley, and thyme.
3. Rinse grated potato under cold water, then squeeze dry in kitchen towel. Transfer potatoes and remaining cup oil to 10 inch nonstick skillet . Cook over high heat, stirring frequently, until potatoes are golden brown and crisp, 6 to 8 minutes. Using plate and season lightly with salt; let cool for 5 minutes. Reserve 1 tbsp oil from skillet and discard remainder Once potatoes are cool, transfer to qrt sized zipper lock bag and crush until coarsely ground. Transfer potatoes to baking sheet with bread crumb mixture and toss to combine.
Pat exterior of tenderloin dry with paper towels and sprinkle evenly with remaining tsp pepper. Heat reserved tbsp oil in 12-inch nonstick skillet over med high heat until just smoking. Sear tenderloin until well browned on all sides 5 to 7 minutes. Transfer to wire rack set in rimmed baking sheet and let rest 10 minutes.

Combine remaining 2 tbsp horseradish mayonnaise and mustard in sm -bowl. Just before coating tenderloin, add gelatin and stir to combine. Spread horseradish paste on top and sides of meat, leaving bottom and ends bare. Roll coated sides of tenderloin in bread-crumb mixture, pressing gently so crumbs adhere in even layer that just covers horseradish paste; pat off any excess.
Return tenderloin to wire rack. Roast until instant read thermometer inserted into center of roast registers 120 to 125 degrees for med rare, 20 to 25 minutes.
Transfer roast to carving board and let rest 20 minutes. Carefully cut meat crosswise into ½ inch thick slices and serve.


HORSERADISH CREAM SAUCE
½ C HEAVY CREAM
/2 C PRPARED HORSERADISH
1 TSP TABLE SALT
1/8 TSP GR. BLACK PEPPER


WHISK CREAM IN MED BOWL UNTIL THICKENED BUT NOT YET HOLDING SOFT PEAKS, 1 TO 2 MINUTES. GENTLY FOLD IN HORSERADISH, SALT AND PEPPER. TRANSFER TO SERVING BOWL AND REFRIGERATE AT LEAST 30 MINUTES OR UP TO 1 HOUR BEFORE SERVING


----------

